# Cobra Reflex Bag from Kingry



## TMA17 (Apr 25, 2018)

Due to popular demand, they are bringing this one back as it is currently not in production anymore.  Does anyone have any experience with any other *comparable brands?*  This one won't be available for 6 months.  Thank you.


----------

